# What have I done or what has changed ?



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2019)

Not sure if it's something I have done accidentally or not .

But why has my cycle chat display changed

I never use to have grey surround ?


----------



## Sharky (14 Jul 2019)

Sign of old age - growing grey!


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure if it's something I have done accidentally or not .
> 
> But why has my cycle chat display changed
> 
> ...


Check the bottom left hand corner of the page. On mobile you'll see cyclechat, click on that. You get the option of changing how the page looks. 

You appear to have darker view selected.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2019)

Sharky said:


> Sign of old age - growing grey!


It was so sudden for him though.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Check the bottom left hand corner of the page. On mobile you'll see cyclechat, click on that. You get the option of changing how the page looks.
> 
> You appear to have darker view selected.



All is restored 



Sharky said:


> Sign of old age - growing grey!



I nearly had to start using lfgss as my main cycling forum


----------



## Slick (14 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Check the bottom left hand corner of the page. On mobile you'll see cyclechat, click on that. You get the option of changing how the page looks.
> 
> You appear to have darker view selected.


Something else I didn't know.


----------

